# Piano Concerto Orchestral without The Piano



## gggmarquez

Hello, I am currently working on the Emperor Concerto by Beethoven. I am looking for the Orchestral music without the Piano so that I can practice. I'm not looking for the 4 hands music. I saw on youtube a recital of man who was playing to a pre-recorded Liszt Piano Concerto Orchestra. I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can find these kinds of recordings so that I can practice. 

Thank you kindly, 
g


----------



## violadude

I'm not sure those even exist. Furthermore, I don't think they would be particularly helpful if they did exist. 

You could always enter all the parts into a composition program like Finale and then mute the piano part.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> I'm not sure those even exist. Furthermore, I don't think they would be particularly helpful if they did exist.
> 
> You could always enter all the parts into a composition program like Finale and then mute the piano part.


They certainly did at one time,


----------



## KenOC

Look for "Music Minus One." There used to be a series of these, I think they're the sort of thing you want. Here's Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Minus-O...8&keywords=music+minus+one+beethoven+concerto


----------



## KenOC

Found exactly what you want. "This 2CD set includes a special slow-tempo version of the accompaniment for your assistance as you learn the piece. Difficulty Levels: 4-8. Includes a high-quality printed music score with informative liner notes; and a digital stereo compact disc, voluminously indexed for your convenience, containing a complete version with soloist, then a second performance of the orchestral accompaniment, minus you, the soloist; and a second compact disc containing a -25% reduced-tempo version of the accompaniment for practice purposes. Musicianserformed by Milena Mollova, piano Accompaniment: Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra Conductor: Nayden Todorov Song Listing:Beethoven, Ludwig van Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, op. 73."

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Minus-O...1&keywords=music+minus+one+beethoven+concerto


----------



## DavidA

I remember having one of these 'Music Minus One' on an LP. I had the problem that the pitch on my piano did not match that on the record. Also my piano playing skills were found sadly wanting!


----------



## PetrB

Find and buy the miniature score: follow it while playing a recording. If inexpensive enough, purchase a full conductor's score.

It is a concerto, no doubt you've memorized it, are memorizing it. 

Practice / play with the score on the music rack instead of the piano solo copy.

Often, you only get one brief rehearsal with the orchestra, whether you've won an in-house concerto competition any other sort of competition, or that rehearsal for the professional gig. These are often abbreviated affairs, with starts and stops in small chunks -- a few bars of the last of the intro before the piano enters, some parts where you play together, just the tail end of a cadenza to where you and the orchestra rejoin forces, etc.

Best to know the score more than just practice with one set recording, "minus one" or otherwise.


----------



## JSB1

There is a new product that provides high quality orchestral accompaniment (not midi) and allows you to adjust the tempo. Check out the youtube video for the Tchaikovsky.




The company is called smartsoloist.com 
choice of concerto is limited.
Unlike music minus one, you can actually follow this.


----------



## Pugg

JSB1 said:


> There is a new product that provides high quality orchestral accompaniment (not midi) and allows you to adjust the tempo. Check out the youtube video for the Tchaikovsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is called smartsoloist.com
> choice of concerto is limited.
> Unlike music minus one, you can actually follow this.


Thank you very much for this value information.


----------

